

Show HN: I Made an In-game Companion App for CS:GO - ddv
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cs-go-companion-in-game-companion/id945956691?mt=8

======
xauronx
I wonder how large the overlap of people on HN and CS:GO players is. Either
way, I fall into that description. Let me play with the app a bit and I'll
return with some feedback. My initial concern is with immediately tapping the
bomb timer, sometimes that half a second makes a difference. It'd be cool to
do some sort of audio processing to listen for bomb plant audio... but I play
with a headset so probably not feasible either.

The app looks great though.

------
ddv
Promo codes: [http://tokn.co/8uqqnxgu](http://tokn.co/8uqqnxgu)

[http://tokn.co/nvmcvnsz](http://tokn.co/nvmcvnsz)

[http://tokn.co/0ecwd9c3](http://tokn.co/0ecwd9c3)

[http://tokn.co/bcx876yn](http://tokn.co/bcx876yn)

[http://tokn.co/h6wk4u8a](http://tokn.co/h6wk4u8a)

------
coralreef
How are sales going?

~~~
ddv
Pretty good so far, thanks for asking. The CS:GO community seems to like it
but it only launched two days ago so I'll need to wait a bit longer to get
some in depth feedback. Need to do some price testing for the next few weeks.
If there are any CS:GO players on HN I'd love to here your
feedback/suggestions.

~~~
coralreef
Very neat, how are people finding your app? How did you promote it to begin
with?

~~~
ddv
So far I've been promoting it on reddit and telling friends who play the game.
I'm going to try and get some reviews done and reach out to some streamers on
twitch. Do you play CS:GO?

~~~
coralreef
Yeah but not competitively, just for fun.

